# Ceramic coating on restored headlights?



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Guys,

I live in Abu Dhabi where temperatures, UV exposure and sand abrasion on headlights is generally off the scale. It's a very harsh environment.http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/devilflame.gif

Having restored headlight clarity, I would like to buy a ceramic coating from the UK when I am home this summer, to protect my handiwork. Unprotected, the lights fade, yellow and are generally dreadful again after about 6 months.

I have never used these coatings before. The lenses are plastic, and will be applied on a day that is has minimal dust and humidity (November, probably). The air temp will be about 30-35C and I will be working in an open garage, so out of direct sunlight. I will not have to worry about rain after application!

The main requirement is longevity and UV resistance.

Please can anyone recommend a product for me to use? CQUK? Gyeon? There seem to be loads and I don't know which one would best suit this task and environment. All help appreciated; I know it's a bit of a niche request! TIA, Russ.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The only one that is advertised as safe for clear plastic is Nanolex Si3D Headlight (that I know of)

Others may be suitable

A coating will only give you the UV protection, won’t do anything for sand abrasion unfortunately; you’ll have to get some paint protection film for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

There is also Optimum Opti-Lens. It is not cheap (£60ish) and probably has enough liquid to keep you going for many years.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Having them clear-coated would offer the most long term protection, as well as a serviceable layer that can be buffed and restored multiple times.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

In2Detailing has a new product on the way, dedicated for restored headlights, guaranteed to last a minimum of 3 years.

Check their Facebook page for more information and also a video of application.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Gtechniq c1/4/5 and crystal serum light have all seemed to have worked. 

Carpro dlux worked well initially but didn't think it lasted quite as long.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

TAC system Magic plus is also a good option.


----------



## Mike J (Jul 5, 2018)

Why not go for a PPF covering.
That is what was recommended to me because Im always picking up stone chips all over the front end.
The sections are computer cut so you could buy 3 or 4 for each side and change them when/if they get ruined.

My PPF installer does full coverings on high end, performance, high value cars (inc headlights) if you PM me (and Ive got enough posts ???) I will send you his details.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Well that’s some great info there guys, thanks ever so much for that.

I am drawn to the Australian offering from in2detailing as that is probably a similar climate to here. 

I will investigate further and update this thread in due course (which may not be that soon but I will update it).

Thanks again everyone. 👍


----------

